# Need a hand?



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

I have some time off of work and the weather has me on lockdown from doing the things I enjoy. I have tools and a truck good working knowledge of most things. If you need an extra pair of hands or just a working back give me a call. During daylight hours call David 281-414-3048 or PM.


----------

